# wholesale license with a dba?



## hvchris (Nov 30, 2010)

I want to be able to get blank shirts and materials at wholesale prices, to increase my margins. Am i able to get a wholesale or resellers license with just a dba filed? The state is pa if it's relevant.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

if you get a tax ID # with that in your state you are good, if not you will need one


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry David...you might not be correct...I do not know about PA, but in CA, I have a dba and also a resale permit...no problems here..Just like corporations, they get resale lic...Hvchris..but to be sure...just check with your state department that handles the permit


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

where I live all you need is a tax ID #, you dont need a DBA or a Business license to buy blanks for resale, like you said, everywhere is different.
call your local chamber of commerce, don't take anything from the internet as fact


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

In PA, you can register your 'fictitious name' and then apply for a sales tax license. All can be done online. 

YOU DO NOT NEED LEGALZOOM.

Google 'PA Fictitious Name' and you can locate the downloadable form to fill out. You can also check to see if anyone else is using that name or anything similar. The cost is $70.00. The sales tax license form is also available online and there is no charge to apply for one. 

Once you have that, most wholesalers will be more than willing to open up an account for you.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

It has nothing to do with your state to buy wholesales blanks. Its what the wholesaler requirements are. 

Most wholesalers require a state tax ID to collect sales tax or a resellers permit and in most cases is one of the same.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I'm sure your state will generate you a tax ID online too so it's super quick.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

sben763 said:


> It has nothing to do with your state to buy wholesales blanks. Its what the wholesaler requirements are.
> 
> Most wholesalers require a state tax ID to collect sales tax or a resellers permit and in most cases is one of the same.


I know that, what I meant was in my city & state no business lic or DBA is required, only a state issued tax ID


----------

